# What cheese



## megga (Jan 28, 2013)

Whats the lowest fat cheese fro every day, sarnies, cooking ect.
At the mo i have started using Edam as its 24g fat per 100 gram.


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2013)

megga said:


> Whats the lowest fat cheese fro every day, sarnies, cooking ect.
> At the mo i have started using Edam as its 24g fat per 100 gram.



Well you already use my suggestion so cant say no more, have u tried eating the wax ??


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2013)

Leerdammer is nice, they also do a 'light' version


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 28, 2013)

Good to know that Leerdammer if that spelling is right, is a good one. I found a nice recipe today for broccoli, red pepper and cheese frittata. I am going to add courgette and a small piece of red chilli to it and have this for dinner on Thursday. I was trying to think what cheese I should use. Reason I am having it on Thursday is my daughter is so fussy about food and goes to stay ith her aunt on a Thursday so no fights will ensue!!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't know if this helps, but in my fridge this week I have reduced fat mature cheddar, Philadelphia Light (plain and sweet chilli), dried grated parmesan and low fat mozzarella for pizza using Ewelina's cauliflower pizza base recipe.  

A good tip to keep the calories down is to use the minimum amount of cheese needed to give the taste/texture you're looking for.  If it's flavour you're after for your frittata, halve the amount of cheddar you'd normally use and add a couple of teaspoons of dried parmesan.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've never made the frittata before so will take your tip too LeeLee, thanks x


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 29, 2013)

...Cheese... *Shudders again..*


----------



## HelenM (Jan 30, 2013)

Surprisingly Camembert, Brie, Feta and Mozzarella are all lower in fat than cheddar . 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3033/The-good-cheese-guide.html
and also a handy list as to what would  classified into  low, medium and high fat cheeses
.http://www.bcpa.co.uk/pdf/CheeseContent.pdf

 Emmental has a bit more fat than edam but can work  quite well in cooking  . 28 /100g (not very 'strong' though)
I don't tend to make sandwiches (don't make bread the right shape here!) so it's a piece of camembert  (they do a slightly reduced fat Camembert type here as well but I haven't seen it in the UK) with some bread and a salad for lunch.
  I  also tend to use a stronger  cheese in cooking to use less  and often use   parmesan for flavour but I've used brie and Camembert  in some  recipes that call for a melting cheese 
)


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 30, 2013)

If you want to use Cheddar for something, such as a sauce, you can reduce the amount needed by adding a good pinch of mustard powder. It really brings out the flavour.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 30, 2013)

Switching the sarnies for cheesey salads will do far more for your waistline than simply changing the cheese in the sandwich. It's not the cheese that's the problem, it's the bread that turns to glucose and then fat.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 30, 2013)

Cottage cheese is even lower - around 4.5g fat per 100g or even lower if you choose low fat versions. Fine for sandwiches, but not so suitable for cooking.


----------



## megga (Jan 30, 2013)

DeusXM said:


> Switching the sarnies for cheesey salads will do far more for your waistline than simply changing the cheese in the sandwich. It's not the cheese that's the problem, it's the bread that turns to glucose and then fat.



The sarnies are what i take to work, and to be honest a salad just aint going to do it for me, my working day is full of running around and up and down ladders. But i do only have that Burgen bread, and only 2 slices.


----------



## Dory (Jan 30, 2013)

Megga have you thought about cheese spreads rather than slices of cheese?  If so, then philly light (or supermarkets own brand verions) could be an option, or there's a cheese just come out called LowLow (have'nt tried it myself but it's advertised in slimming world magazines so can't be bad)?

Copepod - cottage cheese can be used for cooking!  I make some fantastic moussakas and quiches with the stuff, you just need the recipes from slimming world


----------



## FM001 (Jan 30, 2013)

Some good lower fat cheeses in the supermarkets that taste no difference to full fat, try slicing cheddar thinly to cut down.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 30, 2013)

Lidl sell a lower fat Cheddar that's very reasonably priced.

I am a mouse. I lean more towards DeusXM suggestion of eating cheese salads then most cheese works and you can alternate them for variety.


----------



## Abi (Jan 30, 2013)

Cottage cheese - yeurgh- I think someone else mentioned previous that the sight of this makes them want to throw up- I'm with them!
Edam- horrible rubbery stuff smelling and tasting of old feet
Soft smelly cheeses and blue cheeses- afraid I'm not adventurous enough
I like strong cheddar- the type that bite back, bavarian smoked, garlic roule, boursin, mozzarella, parmesan and laughing cow processed cheese triangles
Not very exciting
I think cheese puts up my blood glucose even with no carbs- must be the odd combo of saturated fat and protein. Perhaps I'm weird. May do some tests soon with cheese salad and nothing else i.e. minimal carbs to ascertain this
I'm with Deus in that I'm not sure that the fat is a problem ( the protein maybe affects me but from the point of view of heath and fat intake I would have thought that cheese in sensible quantities would be ok- although I'd be wary of advising people to eat vast quantities of saturated fat. I think we have lost the plot with dietary advice in the past 30-40 years advising people to avoid natural foods and stuff our faces with carbs because they're  low in fat. The older generation were right when they said too many spuds are fattening, and kept on at youngsters to eat their protein and greens


----------

